# split to langs



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Assuming the top bar is shorter than a lang frame, I'd tie the Top bar to the Frame top bar and cut the bottom off to fit the frame.

If it's the same length as a Langstroth, 19", then I'd just cut the bottom of the comb off (if it's longer than the box) and put it in the box.

If it's too long to fit in a Lanstroth I'd either cut the ends of the bars off at 19" and put in the lang or cut the comb off the top bar and tie in a frame as in a standard cut out.

But probably, I'd just build another top bar hive or a top bar nuc that the bars and combs will fit and split into that.


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

This illustrates one of the puzzles that TBH users must solve when choosing their design. The Hardison hive is a bit deeper, but the bars are short. The Crowder hive has Lang-length bars and will accept a Lang super. In theory one could remove ten bars from a Crowder hive and pop them right into a Lang box, allowing them to raise their own queen. As a practical matter, I would use only 9 bars so that there would be space between them in the Lang box. 

If the TBH is well established with some "old" comb it is perfectly possible to shake a swarm into a Lang box. (Sounds implausible, but I read that Dr. Wyatt Mangum shakes TBH bars for package bees.)

I like the Crowder hive; it is shallow enough that the comb is unlikely to fail. The slope of the sides is steep--my bees have established beautiful, regular spacing between sides and comb. 

The thing I do not like is that the box is so shallow the combs are no deeper than a medium Lang. I am tempted to build a Crowder out of 1 x 12 material to see how it performs. The extra depth should not be enough to seriously impact comb durability. 

One thing is certain; In any one apiary the hives should be standardized.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I would shake(bad word for a tbher) :> )..err..gently brush the bees into the Lang and leave the comb alone. Sort of like package bees without the package.

Have a enjoyable forth.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There in lies the problem, from my point of view. How do you shake bees out of a top bar hive with fairly new comb? I wouldn't worry too much about it if it's brood comb that's more than a year old...


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Guys i just wondered about it i have no top bars but Dave was asking me how i would go about splitiing so it got me thinking.I to thought being his TBH are new this season shakeing them would not be good this year but may be ok by next spring.We will se how many hive he will want.His TBH s are doing well.so plenty of options are open for next spring.i may build a TBH or to myself.Wondering if any of you notice in the north if the langs or THB winter better than the other?
BOb


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As long as you're splitting FROM a TBH TO a TBH and they are the same dimensions, then you do it just like any split.


----------

